# J&J Honey



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm getting 10 packages of the bees. The ones I got last year were amazing. They have great costomer service and are very nice. Heres the link to his post in the For Sale section.http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248112


----------



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks...not perfect but doing our best...Jack


----------

